# Tenants paying utility bills on leaving rented property



## Speedwell (26 May 2008)

Hi all,

I have a question that I would like clarified.

If a tenant gives a month notice but moves out 1 - 2 weeks earlier, do i charge Gas and ESB on the day they leave or up to the end of the months notice?

TBH I am getting annoyed at people giving a months notice but then upping sticks and leaving a week or 2 after originally telling me and I feel that they should pay up until the day that they were due to leave. However, I would like this clarified as if this is not the case then so be it and they do not have to pay.

I have done a google search but cannot seem to find the answer. 

Thanks

V.


----------



## eileen alana (26 May 2008)

I would imagine that you would read the metres on the day they vacate the premises, why should they be expected to pay for gas or electricity after they are gone.


----------



## Speedwell (26 May 2008)

Yes, I can totallly see your point. I just wasn't too sure where I stood. 

It just seems a little unfair to me that they get to head off basically whenever they feel like it and really the months notice doesn't seem to mean that much at the end of it all.


----------



## eileen alana (26 May 2008)

I can understand that it is very fustrating when tenants leave ahead of time, it would be so much easier if they abided by the rules.


----------



## DavyJones (26 May 2008)

I would have thought the tenant paid for the month and could leave anytime until then.


----------



## eileen alana (26 May 2008)

The OP in question is talking about the utility bills not the rent.


----------



## Speedwell (26 May 2008)

Another quick Q. 

Say a tenant has paid their rent from the 20th of Apr to the 20th of May. But on the 10th of May they give a months notice. 

I have agreed that for the last few weeks rent due (ie the 20th to 10th June) I will deduct the remaining rent due out of their deposit, as I know they look after their room.

However, they leave before the 10th June, do I still charge them rent until the 10th June or up to the day they leave.


----------



## eileen alana (26 May 2008)

Tricky one to answer, the whole topic of returning rent deposits appears to be quite contentious, why don't you read the other recent queries re rent deposit on this forum, you might get some idea.


----------



## Speedwell (26 May 2008)

Ye as far as I can see I should charge for the room until the months notice ends as it is up to the tenant if they want to move out earlier. Just wanted some clarification really as it seems to be a bit of a grey area.


----------



## Captin Sobel (26 May 2008)

There is a penny pinching quality to these issues being raised.

The law is all about fairness and reasonableness, the general questions have to do with what the law might state, take a leap of faith and apply a fair minded approach to the situation.

Might save a lot of future deliberation.


----------



## Speedwell (26 May 2008)

True true. 

If a tenant has been good I will be fair back. But when someone just ups and leaves without warning then I'm sorry but I feel just a little bit fed up and annoyed.


----------



## gerry m (26 May 2008)

Captin Sobel said:


> There is a penny pinching quality to these issues being raised.
> 
> The law is all about fairness and reasonableness, the general questions have to do with what the law might state, take a leap of faith and apply a fair minded approach to the situation.
> 
> Might save a lot of future deliberation.


 
i have to agree, if the tenant is leaving without leaving damages I think a pragmatic approach should be taken especially if they have been good tenants. the best approach is to make sure when they move in that tenants are very clear on the conditions under which they are entitled to their deposit back


----------



## Speedwell (26 May 2008)

Yes, I think I will have to make this clear in the future. They looked after the room but the attitude was awful and this probably clouded my head when it came to them leaving.


----------



## rmelly (28 May 2008)

Which came first - the attitude or your penny pinching? 

Taking as a given that they are liable for Electircity & Gas up to the day they leave, the remaining amount in question for ESB and Gas must only be a few euros - a proportion of the metering/standing charges ONLY, for the remainder of the notice period as renter only renting a room and not using electricity/gas as they are no longer there.

Attempting to charge for your (or other tenants) Gas & Electricity usage (which is what you appear to be suggesting) when they had moved out is at the very least dishonest.


----------



## Sylvester3 (28 May 2008)

I moved out a couple of weeks before my tenancy was actually up but I paid (without even thinking I would or could do otherwise) everything right up until the agreed date - I went with the landlord and confirmed the meter readings on that day as well as checking everything else out. I would have thought it unfair to do otherwise. I even checked what he wanted me to leave on and what I should turn off on my way out (so I paid for the fridge running for those weeks).


----------



## rmelly (28 May 2008)

sylvester, from the OP's posts, it appears the tenant is renting a room, not the entire property, so the situation is quite different when dealing with the amount of electicity and Gas used.

In your case - you are responsible for the entire bill. Once you left, there was no (or minimal) electricity being used (assuming heating off as unoccupied etc). The tenant here is responsible for maybe 1/2 of it (assuming only 2 sharing).

This consists of metering/standing charges plus units used. Once he leaves he is not using any additional units, but the other occupants still there, who ACTUALLY use it (e.g. for TV, cooking, computer, electric shower etc) should pay for what they use.


----------



## Sylvester3 (28 May 2008)

Oops missed that. Sorry. As you were.


----------

